# A Return to Carlsbad Caverns



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

The below samples are selections from yesterday's Part 1:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from today's offerings:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I am a cave buff, and Carlsbad Caverns is one of my favorite places, not many caves are so amazing yet so accessible. A few years back, I learned about a photo workshop that was going to be held there, and planned to attend but couldn't. I really regret that now.

Thanks for posting these.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

You're very welcome, Hooded Claw.  Hope you get to go there one day.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample images from today's Part 3:


----------



## cshoughton (Jul 10, 2013)

Wonderful captures. I'm jealous. I've never even slid under a rock, let alone found myself in a cave. Great shots.

C.S.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks, C.S.  You should give Carlsbad a try sometime.  It's incredible.  So are Kartchner Caverns just south of Benson, Arizona, but you cannot photograph inside there.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I never tire of cave photos. The link is to a few touristy shots I took in Carlsbad a few years ago.

http://www.photomacrography.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7347


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Great shots Mike!

Please feel free to post them and others right here in this thread.  It would be great to have one location here for shots of Carlsbad from multiple photographers.


----------

